# Please help me bid!!



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey guys new to pricing subdivisions and really need detailed help on pricing these two. I am pricing these as a sub for someone else. What would you charge for them? Please let me know ASAP I am looking to get about $85/hour as a sub. I dont think thats to high. Please help me bid these!!!!! This is for a price per push and does not include salt!!! THANKS


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

I have to give the bid fairly soon, THANKS!!


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

no ideas????


----------



## Kenyou (Oct 13, 2007)

If you have been reading P.S. very long, you should have found out that they guys need a lot more information on the equipment that you have to use and how big the area is. Maybe you could just drive the streets and see how long it takes you to give yourself an idea. Of course you will have to figure in the driveways also. How big are they. Do you have to take the snow from one place to another to get it out of the way?
It all takes time and time is money.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey ya totally did not even think of saying what I am using. It is a Snoway 7'6" and this contract is just for the streets not the driveways, also in no area does the snow need to be moved to, I am told to bid it as if i was just like the highway department plowing it. Total amount of streets for both combined is roughly 8 miles. I think it will be 4 passes which makes it a "total" of 32 miles and that is basically 4 hours if i go 8mph. and then i figure an hour for doing intersections and what not. Do those numbers make sense? Or am I way off?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

r u trying to be a sub or get your own accounts?


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

We have a few of our own accounts but am bidding out some sub work to fill time. This is for being a sub


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

$85 an hr per truck is decent money, but your gonna beat the heck outta your 1/2 tons plowing streets


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

mike33087;667231 said:


> $85 an hr per truck is decent money, but your gonna beat the heck outta your 1/2 tons plowing streets


Those trucks and blades are not made for clearing streets like said above. You are going to do more damage then you make in money. And why did you buy 3 new 1/2 ton trucks for plowing anyways?


----------



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Let alone Toyota's?


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth (Sep 27, 2007)

Toyota has a stronger frame by design then chevy/GMC. At least back when I did my research in 2004. Ford was the strongest. Still don't know if they would lsat plowing roads though. Hope you just leased them! LOL


----------



## atgreene (Nov 11, 2006)

I would strongly recommend that you not attempt to plow roads with a 1/2 ton truck and 7 1/2' blade. No matter who makes the truck, a 7 1/2' blade is not made for that type of plowing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

Normally I'd help give you some specifics .... Snoway is a good plow and I have done public streets with them. The issue is you need at least an 8.6 to be serious. Secondly, toyota has no better frame than gm and in fact the front end is a pile of crap. Yes I did look at them seriously. The nex gen of toyota will have it right.

You'll be making 6 passes, not 4. It's not as easy as nearly dividing the street width by plow width.

You could simply switch the blade out for a larger one and keep everything else. Get a snow deflector as well.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

Also remember that the snow being pushed from the first pass from the middle to the edge will be pushing against you on your second pass in the same direction so that will slow you down as well as fight you keeping the steering wheel cocked to fight it back. You will at the least be making 2 passes per side of the road. I have a 9' with pro wings and make one pass down the center of the road and then one on each side.
Another thing is IF you get this make sure that you will not be responsible for curb repair if you should happen to hit one and break it. I plow subdivisions under construction and the final layer of black top is not on there yet so the road is lower than the curb, very easy to chip and or crack curbs and very expensive to repair in the spring.
Good luck


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for the input everyone!!! I got the bid but had to settle for $60 an hour. oh well, and ya i know that this blade is not good for streets, but right now i am taking whatever I can get. In the long run I do not plan on doing streets. Also I did not just buy the trucks for plowing, in fact only one will have a plow. I own a landscaping company and the last few years we have ran two trucks (toyotas) this year, after having a successful year we decided to trade in the trucks for some V-8's and because we liked toyota so much for the last few years we traded 2 for 3 and thats where i stand. If anyone wants to ridicule me for buying foreign trucks please find the other thread where it seems to be very popular to put down anyone who does not buy american!!!!!!! THANKS


----------



## M&M (Sep 8, 2008)

Not to be a jerk but I think you should work on your negotiation skills. I'm just trying to help you here not ridicule you. You took $60 instead of $85 for your time that's a 30% discount that the contractor you are working for received. You put yourself in a tight spot if you plan on doing more work for this company because he knows you will significantly lower your price. I know you need the work, I get it, but there are instances where you have to walk if the negotiations begin to move out of your favor. Again, I'm not trying to bust [email protected] but rather trying to help.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Ya i agree with you, however the $85 was basically a guess on my behalf as to what subs were getting out here in St. Louis. After I said 85 he told me i was on the high side, he came back with 55 and we settled on 60 i know its less than I wanted but im gonna trust his word for now about the sub prices unless i find out otherwise. Thanks for your imput though i do appreciate it


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

$55 for 1/2 tons straight blades up to $70 for 1ton or 3/4 vplows and the knowlege of driver, is the going rate here in the midwest, for subs !!


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

I called an ad for subs in my area. Guy said he pays $55/hr for 1ton vblades and cgl. I'd do it if I find a beater plow truck...not with the rig I have now.


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

plownoob;669746 said:


> I called an ad for subs in my area. Guy said he pays $55/hr for 1ton vblades and cgl. I'd do it if I find a beater plow truck...not with the rig I have now.


Man that's really cheap. I get $85 an hour to sub out my 1 ton with an 8 foot poly here in Saint Louis.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

02 stroked, if you dont mind me asking where do you plow in STL and who for?


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

I plow in Saint Charles with one truck and i have another that i sub out another to a friend.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

ouch 
sorry just read that
60 an hour in stl can hurt you unless you get to decide the hours
problem with subbing in contractor always *****es about how long you took.
we get lots of ice with snow on it and people drive the sht out of the roads so they get difficult
I do a couple roads by st. albans and the road is always a pain because it is packed down by traffic.
get a good agreement with contractor


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

naturalgreen;684940 said:


> ouch
> sorry just read that
> 60 an hour in stl can hurt you unless you get to decide the hours
> problem with subbing in contractor always *****es about how long you took.
> ...


If 60 an hour is bad in STL what is good? Remember this is for St. Louis not anywhere else in the midwest.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I tried to never go below 85 but its been a while since I took any.
unless you have a good deal
if im using my own truck 60 leaves very little for me.
just make sure no matter how long it takes you to finish you will get paid for the whole time.
st.l has hard storms generally beginning with rain or sleet and as you know these are harder to plow(harder on equip and you and overall appearance suffers) so contractors want to say it took you too long. The only reason we pick up subs in stl is because we are overbooked or underequiped and so always try and get 100 which means you will settle for 85
I carry the max in insurance and have higher overhead than someguys so I need it to be 85
took on some subbing about 5 years ago and 85 was what I was getting then.
noww there are more trucks out there and def. more companies so maybe the price has gone down, but nothing else has insurance, gas, cigarettes, coffee, and liquor, all the things needed for success
if you really need some work go with the 60
but try in the future to get 85 if at all possible. you will find with some decent ad. and word of mouth you can fill the spots for next year and suddenly find yourself making 125 an hour for yourself.
I


----------



## kthhayes (Feb 28, 2003)

Streets are a blast, the culdisacs suck, drive slow and have fun~


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

ya I have had to salt a bunch of times already, which is easy as hell. I plowed once in two of the neighborhoods, it was like an inch of snow and then ice so it was good to learn on and get a handle on how to use my plow. Thanks for the help guys!!!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

That snow was a little icy but should have given good practice as well as a good understanding of how long it will take.
Just remember go slow and easy if you are hourly
you wont get help with repair costs so be good and careful
still waiting for a good snow here while the rest of the country digs out


----------

